# prise ethernet bloqué !



## shiroi_senshi (12 Février 2010)

bonjour a tous , 
voila j'ai un petit soucis . j'aurais aimer débrancher mon câble ethernet de mon mac pour le mettre sur mon pc mais , pas moyen !!!!

plus moyen de l'enlever je tire ( bien sur j'appuie d'abord sur la tite languette ) 

cela vous est-il déjà arriver?

enfin comparer a certains probleme present sur le forum concernant le 27" I5  je crois que je n'ai pas a me plaindre!

quelqu'un aurait-il la solution ?

merciiii


----------



## shiroi_senshi (15 Février 2010)

je vois que personne a de solution ..


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2010)

t'as déjà examiné les prises ethernet  ( males et femelles)?
regarder sur ton PC
coté femelle tu as des des contacts légerement souples avec plus ou moins de jeu

il faut parfois manipuler la prise male pour "déserrer" l'emprise des contacts coté femelle
pousser ,bouger vers le haut  vers le bas, vers la gauche droite etc


et à terme tester avec un autre cable ethernet ou legerement appuyer sur les contacts( sans les abimer) pour accroitre le jeu


----------



## shiroi_senshi (15 Février 2010)

oui j'ai deja essayé tout ça , si tu veux j'ai peur soit d'arracher le cable et laisser la tete a l'interieur soit de tout arracher completement .

mais bon je vais perseverer merci quand meme


----------



## pascalformac (15 Février 2010)

je peux comprendre
 une manip brutale et tu abimes la prise 
prise male tu t'en fous car un cable c'est pas cher , mais la femelle se serait plus embetant ( SAV)


----------

